# Swipe And Lost On Cell



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

My wife is bad about swiping something off one of her screens, mainly entire folders.

I didn't won't to download another launcher so did some research and found this:

'Touch and hold delay' setting from 0.5 seconds (short) to 1.5 seconds (long) under 'Settings-Accessibility-Dexterity and interaction".

This works great as holding something down for an extra second is no bother but prevents accidental
removal. I actually set a custom one for about 3 seconds.


----------

